# utilizar movil con chip de csi wireless 400



## rdiaz01 (Oct 16, 2006)

hola amigos, necesito saber si alguien me puede ayudar con el siguiente tema, tengo un csi wirless 400 que trabaja con frecuencia de 2w (900MHZ) o 1W (1800MHZ) segun me dice el manual, necesito saber si puedo conectarle la tarjeta a un movil normal y utilizarlo, y de ser posible que moviles podrian ser (marca y modelos posibles). GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA.
rENE


----------



## cacharreando (Ene 16, 2007)

Hola.
Estuve haciendo pruebas con Linux, este lo reconoce perfectamente y tiene los drivers, al ejecutar wvdialconf, lo reconoce como módem usb, a través del puerto ttyACM0, mando a marcar un número cualquiera y aparece en la pantalla del teléfono, pero luego aparece un reloj de arena en la pantalla del teléfono y el sistema dice Desconectando..., después de esto el LED rojo del teléfono se enciende y vuelve a responder, pero no logro que marque.
Prueben con Linux, kernel 2.6.16, yo utilicé Debian y Ubuntu y en ambos lo reconoce.
Saludos.


----------



## farolero (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola a todos, encontrar este foro con cubanioskys me alegra mucho, estoy indagando acerca de este tema y por lo que veo todo esta bastante oscuro. En primer lugar la sim card al ponerla en el movil me pone actualizando sim y luego salta un cartel donde dice que es incompatible y que llame a no se donde, por supuesto que es un mensaje grabado en la sim del wireless, haria falta saber si es necesario con alguna interfase de lectura/escritura, y el software adecuado cambiarle algun parametro a la sim card, lo otro que estuve leyendo me inclina a pensar si se necesite un movil quad band, realmente me haria falta saber en que bandas transmite este CSI wireless 400 para corroborar que el movil tambien trabaje en estas bandas, cualquier cosa compartan información


----------



## hrv231 (Mar 23, 2007)

Hola cubanos, yo soy de Holguin.
Primero decirles que no hagan las preguntas tan fáciles porque la ETECSA fácilmente sabrá como bloquearlos antes de que ustedes puedan probar lo del movil.
Lo de usar el CSI como modem con la PC eso es sencillo.
Lo difícil es como hacer que la SIM del CSI sirva en algún movil, pues primero responder que tanto Cubacel como C_COM están en la banda 900.
Segundo decirles que están en el foro exacto para dar con lo que tienen que hacer para lograr que la SIM sirva el un movil, pero eso sí, tendrán que gastar un poco de dinero y tener contactos en el exterior para que les compre los equipos que tienen que utilizar para hacer ciertos cambios drásticos en el movil que vayan a usar la SIM, no piensen que pueden cambiar algo con algún hardware o software en la SIM, porque eso sí que no van a poder hacerlo.
Cuídense,
H.


----------



## gp (Mar 31, 2007)

Hola Holguinero
Quisiera desde aquí ayudar a unos amigos, me podrías indicar como hacerlo, ellos tienen un dichoso CSI 400, en las vacaciones les dejé un NOKIA 1112 pero no lo han podido usar con la SIM del wireless.


----------



## hrv231 (Abr 1, 2007)

Bueno amigo, yo tengo un nokia 1100 y un 1110, y tenía entendido que esas SIM solamente sirven en esos telefonos, ahora la pregunta es: ¿Cómo la SIM sabe cuando está puesta en otro teléfono? o ¿Cómo hace el operador de este país para saber cuando la SIM está puesta en otro teléfono?, la respuesta está en que te concentres en el teléfono, en qué cambios le puedes hacer al teléfono.
Bueno, eso es todo, lo demás sigue por ti, no te lo escribo bien claro porque esto es así en CUba. No obstante me han dicho que el modelo 1100 no sirve para esa operacion, y como el 1110 es un modelo avanzado del 1100, este tampoco sirve, pero no sé si en tu caso el 1112 sirva, uno que me dijeron que es bueno es el 3395 ó el 3390.
Hazme saber de tus avances.
Saludos.




			
				gp dijo:
			
		

> Hola Holguinero
> Quisiera desde aquí ayudar a unos amigos, me podrías indicar como hacerlo, ellos tienen un dichoso CSI 400, en las vacaciones les dejé un NOKIA 1112 pero no lo han podido usar con la SIM del wireless.


----------



## saulitico (Abr 4, 2007)

hrv231 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno amigo, yo tengo un nokia 1100 y un 1110, y tenía entendido que esas SIM solamente sirven en esos telefonos, ahora la pregunta es: ¿Cómo la SIM sabe cuando está puesta en otro teléfono? o ¿Cómo hace el operador de este país para saber cuando la SIM está puesta en otro teléfono?, la respuesta está en que te concentres en el teléfono, en qué cambios le puedes hacer al teléfono.
> Bueno, eso es todo, lo demás sigue por ti, no te lo escribo bien claro porque esto es así en CUba. No obstante me han dicho que el modelo 1100 no sirve para esa operacion, y como el 1110 es un modelo avanzado del 1100, este tampoco sirve, pero no sé si en tu caso el 1112 sirva, uno que me dijeron que es bueno es el 3395 ó el 3390.
> Hazme saber de tus avances.
> Saludos.
> ...


----------



## mhramos (Abr 10, 2007)

Gente.. segun tengo entendido el celular que pueden usar para eso tiene que ser multibanda... son un poco mas caros que los celulares corrientes pero les pueden servir. Al final no se por que tanto miedo a la hora de hablar si con solo dar una pista ya todos en ETECSA saben lo que se hace... eso no es nada nuevo... bueno.. luego me dicen los resultados... saludos a todos 8)


----------



## gp (Abr 16, 2007)

gracias hrv231,
perdona en haberme tardado en contestar el 1112 transmite la banda de 900 mHz que es la de los operadores de allá de cuba, y con el chip que tiene funciona bien allá, pues yo hablo con ellos y lo recargo desde acá, la cosa se traba cuando ellos le ponen el chip del wireless, que le dice sim no válida o algo así....



			
				hrv231 dijo:
			
		

> Bueno amigo, yo tengo un nokia 1100 y un 1110, y tenía entendido que esas SIM solamente sirven en esos telefonos, ahora la pregunta es: ¿Cómo la SIM sabe cuando está puesta en otro teléfono? o ¿Cómo hace el operador de este país para saber cuando la SIM está puesta en otro teléfono?, la respuesta está en que te concentres en el teléfono, en qué cambios le puedes hacer al teléfono.
> Bueno, eso es todo, lo demás sigue por ti, no te lo escribo bien claro porque esto es así en CUba. No obstante me han dicho que el modelo 1100 no sirve para esa operacion, y como el 1110 es un modelo avanzado del 1100, este tampoco sirve, pero no sé si en tu caso el 1112 sirva, uno que me dijeron que es bueno es el 3395 ó el 3390.
> Hazme saber de tus avances.
> Saludos.
> ...


----------



## saulitico (Abr 19, 2007)

Hola amigos, miren, necesito que me digan con claridad la marca y modelo, del movil que me sirve para ponerle el SIM del teléfono CSI, por ejemplo si es Nokia que tipo de Nokia, es decir yo puedo comprarlo en una tienda, pero necesito saber cual? y a la hora de comprar, que le digo al vendedor?, que es multivanda?. Me es muy importante saber, ya que tengo que comprarlo y el tiempo se me escapa, por favor, dígame como lo pido, me digeron que tienen que ser de 7 pines o de 5 es decir impares, pero en realidad no veo nada claro y no quiero gastar un dinero en un movil que al final cuando vaya para Cuba no me sirba con el SIM del CSI. El CSI tiene 7 pines.
Muchas gracias y espero me ayuden lo más rápido posible.


----------



## gp (Abr 20, 2007)

saulitico,
lo que dices de los pines me es nuevo, hasta ahora lo que sé es que en USA se utiliza la banda de 850 MHz y en Cuba y Europa 900 MHz y que las operadora bloquean los móviles los cuales deben de ser desbloqueados, los Motorolas son Quadband y se les puede variar la frecuencia, hasta ahí mis conocimientos.


----------



## saulitico (Abr 20, 2007)

Hola gp y gracia por decirme eso de la banda, eso no lo savía, ya se que en cuba se transmte a 900MHz y lo aprendí. Ahora lo que me hase falta es saber la marca y tipo de movil que funcione con el SIM o CHIP del CSI Wireless 400, para poder comprarlo y ponerle el SIM., si me puedes ayudar u otra persona que lo haga lo voy a agradecer.
Me dijeron que existen Nokia que sirven, pero no me han dado seguridad ni cual Nokia, es que son tantos, bueno gracias y espero respuestas rápido.


----------



## angelcd (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola:
He estado intentando conectarme a la red usando mi CSI Wireless y no he podido hacerlo. Primeramente Windows no reconoce el teléfono, así que lo he intentado con SuSE 10.2 y con Knoppix 5.0. Ambas distribuciones de Linux me reconocen el teléfono y se configura fácilmente, pero a la hora de marcar, reporta un error de NO CARRIER, es decir, no detecta la portadora. Ahora mismo estoy buscando en Internet la forma de deshabilitar la detección de portadora a ver si tengo suerte. Si alguien conoce la forma de hacerlo en Linux o me puede pasar el driver para Windows se lo voy a agradecer.


----------



## gp (May 15, 2007)

Hola angelcd:
mantenme al tanto de tus avances en la conexión de csi, en este foro hrv231 publicó el 1 de abril que eso era fácil peor no da la seña


----------



## hrv231 (May 19, 2007)

Gente, todo aquél que llegó a leer el mensaje que había puesto, que de ahora en adelante ponga sus resultados y dudas en este TEMA para uno seguir investigando.
Como ya había escrito anteriormente, liberen a todas las personas que puedan del no saber.
Digan además todas las marcas y modelos que han usado si es que alguien ya ha hecho la prueba.
Cooperen para que todos tengan conocimientos y puedan llegar a tener un movil.
Bueno..., espero sus respuestas..
Saludos,
*H*.


----------



## saulitico (Jun 6, 2007)

Con respecto a poner la SIM del CSI Werelees 400 en un movil.
Miren, quiero ayudar a los que esten más atrazados que yo y los que esten más adelantados que me ayuden. Los moviles que tomaremos para poner la sim del CSI tienen que estar desbloqueados o librador por IMEI o por soft, ahora bien, el problema no es ese, el problema es como la SIM del CSI sabe cuando se pone en otro movil y como se puede lograr eso, porque ya he provado muchos moviles, Nokia y Motorolas, todos liberados, pero al ponerle la SIM del de CSI me dise: SIM card incorrecta, introdusca la sim adecuada o algo de eso, como es posible eso si en otros paices eso se ha logrado muy bien, solo es liberar el movil y ya. He preguntado a personas que creo tienen más conocimientos pero me disen que tengo que comprar un lector grabador de SIM para que duplique el código de la SIM, pero eso es una violación porque puede coincidir con una que esté funcionando. Yo solo quiero utilizar la SIM de mi CSI en un movil pero que sea el mismo número y con las mismas características que brinda la SIM en el CSI.
Los Celulares que yo he provado tienen la banda 900 que es la que utiliza Cuba.
Por favor si alguien ya lo ha hecho me ayude[/b]


----------



## hrv231 (Jun 7, 2007)

Saulitico, eso es lo que todos queremos hacer con la SIM, no sé si te logueas mucho a esta web pero hace unos dias yo postee un mensaje bien grande explicando todo todo respecto a eso, no obstante si no lo leíste te lo voy a explicar con la version rápida.
Esto aquí no es como en los otros paises, aquí el proveedor de nosotros (ETECSA) programan las SIM de los CSI Wireless 400, ellos mismos la programan, y al programarla ponen el IMEI del CSI que ellos quieren que pinche en esa SIM, o sea, al programarle el IMEI del telefono le estan queriendo decir que solo funcionará en ese telefono, por el bloqueo de la SIM que la atan a un solo IMEI.
Por tanto, lo que tienes que hacer es buscar cualquier tipo de celular que te sea fácil cambiarle el IMEI a base de software y cable, porque no todos los modelos de celulares son fáciles para este cambio, los modernos dan demasiado trabajo y hay que tener mucho dinero para comprar las herramientas necesarias.
Los moviles que me interesan más son los Nokia DCT3, estos permiten fácilmente este cambio por cable y software, pero si no quieres Nokia, puedes buscar de otras marcas como Motorola o Siemens que permitan facilmente hacer el cambio.
Por lo otro que te han comentado sobre clonar las SIM, eso también lo he estudiado y te digo que si los que te dijeron eso lo hicieron, pues entonces me callo, pero si los que te dijeron eso solo te lo dijeron por sus teorias, pues están equivocados, porque lo de clonar las SIM se puede hacer, pero eso no siempre es tan fácil, generalmente los manuales que uno encuentra en internet sobre clonar son para especificas Network con determinadas especificaciones, aunque casi todas las network del exterior son las mismas en cuanto a sus prestaciones, en cambio la de aquí difiere mucho por los tantos bloqueos que le ponen, esto es un país diferente y por tanto y como todos conocemos, con muchas distintas restricciones.
Me gustaría que nos informaciónrmaras sobre esos comentarios que te han hecho tus amigos, y que preguntes si son ciertos, y que te lo demuestren poniendo la SIM que ellos mismos dicen que han clonado de un CSI en varios cellphone delante de tí, frente a tus ojos, para uno saber bien que lo pudieron hacer y empezar las investigaciones.

Y por ultimo, esto es para el conocimiento del público, no para utilizar esta información como "privada/clasificada" y no dársela a nadie porque esto no es para que el cubano haga negocios a costa de este conocimiento, esto es para todo cubano que quiera poner su tarjeta en un celular, todo gratis, no queremos que esto se utilice para beneficio economico porque así sí que NO todos tendrán la libertad. Repito que esto se ve como un lujo en Cuba pero es una NECESIDAD que esperamos un dia se haga realidad en Cuba como en todo el mundo ya está desde hace años.


----------



## saulitico (Jun 7, 2007)

AMIGO HRV321, Ha que bueno que me responde rápido, yo sé cual es la imei de mi CSI pues yo la saco muy bien como mismo se sacan en todos los celurares. La pregunta es, tengo dos celulares un Motorola y un Nokia, ambos están liberados pero ahora como logro ponerle la IMEI del CSI a los Celulares para que puedan trabajar, esa IMEI a la que me refiero es la del movil o es que la sim tiene otra IMEI?.
Bueno al final cuando pongo la sim en los dos celulares me dise sim incorrecta, ayúdame amigo a poder poner entonces el IMEI del CSI en cualquiera de los dos celulares que tengo, como logro eso?.
Muchas gracias amigo y espero me puedas ayudar.


----------



## hrv231 (Jun 7, 2007)

Saulitico, yo no escribí por gusto el mensaje anterior.
Si tienes internet, pierde un tiempo buscando si los modelos de tus moviles se les puede cambiar el IMEI, y si se les puede cambiar entonces hazlo. Como?
Pues con las herramientas que te digan para cambiarselo, o tu crees que todo es facil y a base de codigo todo se resuelve, eso no es así mano.
Busca, que además.., uno buscando aprende más...
Ya yo te dí la información más importante que de seguro le iba a llevar tiempo entenderla a una pila de gente que hacer para que funcione y esa información ya se las proporcioné, así que lo demás está en sus manos.


----------



## angelcd (Jun 12, 2007)

No he podido hacer mas progresos con lo de conectarme pues mi CSI se murió en un apagón y ETECSA tiene un servicio al cliente envidiable, hace ya mas de 2 meses y nada de sustitución.


----------



## saulitico (Sep 7, 2007)

Hola, quisiera saber como puedo hacer que la sim de un CSI Wereless 400 trabaje en un celular, tengo un Motorola C137 y un Noquia último modelo 6300. El motorola cuando le pongo la sim del de 400 coje la linea y cobertura y todo pero cuando llamo se bloquea, ayuda a resolver esto, y si por fin la única solución es cambiar el IMEI como se hace de lo contrario quien me hase la adaptación en Santiago, yo pago.
Gracias


----------



## athos (Sep 16, 2007)

*nokia*

3200
6130i    ------------>rumores
6230i

*motorola *

v3i

en esos modelos, hasta el dia de hoy, y que yo sepa, y que yo halla probado y/o visto funcionado, fuenciona la tarjeta tarequeda de ETECSA, ojo, funcionan sin hacer ningun tipo de cambio ni drastico ni no drastico en el movil, tan solo en algunos casos aceptar un par de veces en mensajes de error que muestra el celu.

ahora bien, es perfectamente posible colocar al tarjeta en cualquier equipo GSM, en este caso si hay que meterle las manos, hasta donde, no se aun, un grupo de socios y yo, trabajamos en eso.

no es chisme, ni vola ni nada, si quieren les pongo fotos de los celus funcionando, se bien lo que es gastarse unos cuantos dolares por gusto, ni muerto "les" haria algo asi, de todas forma, ya saben pregunten algun socio tiene uno? prueban y luego a conseguir el suyo propio.

ahora bien, yo necesito algo, y ese algo son los DRIVERS del tirinbeco CSI 400 pa windows, necesito usar el moden, y ni atras ni a delante los consigo. alguna ayuda?


----------



## saulitico (Sep 17, 2007)

Los driver del CSI para windows no se donde carajo estan, los tienen bien escondido, solo se que con algunas verciones de Linus funciona bien, prueva a ver.
Ahora eso que dices que la targeta de etecsa que traen los CSI funcionan en los celulares sin hacer nada drástico, me puedes explicar eso?, porque aquí yo he provado algunos y nada, que condiciones tiene que tener, por ejemplo el Nokia mio que es un 6300, tiene que estar liberado? o desbloqueado como otros dicen?, ya sea por IMEI o por soft?, dime si sabes y ayúdame para no comprar más celulares que ya voy por 3 y nada.
De todas formas si encuentro los driver para el CSI te los haré llegar sim problemas, para eso estamos, para ayudarnos


----------



## quique.og (Oct 2, 2007)

¿Alguien sabe cuantas líneas de códigos y comandos en caben en 64 KB? Créanme muchas, pero muchas…

Las SIM, que son las tarjeticas pequeñas que tantos dolores de cabeza nos están dando, existen en el mercado celular hace mucho tiempo y en cuba desde que se comercializaron los primeros móviles de C_COM. Las que tienen integradas los teléfonos CSI Wireless 400, que son los que vamos a analizar, tienen una capacidad de 64 KB (ósea ni poco ni mucho). 

Ahora bien, los primeros CSI Wireless 400 que instalo ETECSA, eran con SIM de Cubacel, estas tenían el mismo logotipo y numeración que los teléfonos en divisas, la única diferencia es que tenían 400 minutos por el costo de 6.25 MN. Recuerdo en aquel entonces que a Baby,  la mamá de mi hermano en Quivicán (La Habana) le había tocado un numero casi igual al mío, y mi contrato costo 120 CUC jajajajajajaj que gran diferencia. También el servicio técnico era por otro número. Todo esto me causo curiosidad, y ya acostumbrado a cambiar mi SIM de un teléfono a otro, tome de la gaveta un NOKIA 1100 que tenía ya desechado por haber actualizado a los de color, y le instale la tarjeta del CSI Wireless 400 al NOKIA bajo tremenda protesta de Baby, al encenderlo todo perfecto como me lo había imaginado, era en realidad un proceso que había hecho un millón de veces… marque y Baby ya sin ninguna protesta habló con la gente de la capital (mi hermano) y hoy habla sin problemas desde su NOKIA 1100. Todo este fue hace ya algún tiempo…

Al pasar lo meses, claro esta, lo que conté anteriormente le paso de una manera o de otra a mucha gente, incluso yo fui propagando la información y hasta me hice con una de las primeras SIM del CSI Wireless 400, que hoy me funciona perfecta en mi V3. Muchos inventos vi, pasaron las semanas, y dejaron de ser invento para convertirse en negocios que dio al traste al nacimiento de nuevos ricos en nuestras ciudades, con la venta y compra de las líneas, creando un monopolio celular… Y todos los que vivimos en cuba sabemos que estos trapicheos duran poco.

Entonces ETECSA, y otros factores que no voy a mencionar se dieron a la tarea de detener este descomunal problema que habían creado los negociantes… que pasó de ser un simple cambio de SIM que hiso un chico en Quivicán a una descomunal fuente de divisas para muchos… 

Les pido que se remitan a la interrogación con que inicio mi escrito… Las SIM tiene como datos fundamentales gravados en ella el ICCID (Numero internacional de la tarjeta), IMSI (Numero internacional de teléfono), Ki (Llave de autenticación) y LAI (Área de localización actual) todo esto no gasta ni 5  de los 64 KB que tienen las SIM de Cubacel y ETECSA. Estos números junto con el IMEI ( numero identificador internacional) del equipo celular son enviados a las centrales, cazados unos con otros, para hacer que nuestros teléfonos funcionen de la manera que lo hacen… proceso que ahora no voy a explicar. 

Entonces nos quedan 60 kilos para programar lo que queremos que nuestras SIM hagan al prender los móviles. Aquí es donde viene la parte que chivo a muchos, las nuevas tarjetas, vienen programadas para que funcionen con un IMEI especifico, muchos podemos cambiar el IMEI de nuestros móviles, y falsear colocando el del CSI Wireless 400, engañaríamos a la SIM y todo solucionado. Dentro de unas semanas ETECSA programaría las SIM para cazar un IMEI + marca y modelo, luego cazaría IMEI + procesador + marca y modelo y así hasta que no nos quede mas nada que hacer…

Salvados estamos los que lo hicimos al inicio… y no tanto, ya que si quieren pueden saber que equipo esta usando tal o mas cual SIM, lo único que esa tarea es mas pesada porque seria muy manual y uno por uno no es fácil, aunque no dudo nada… incluso podría declarar tal sentencia en sus servidores: si tal SIM que tiene tal numero,  no esta instalada en un CSI Wireless 400 bloquea la línea y cierra el contrato, esperemos y espero que no lleguen a eso…

En cuanto al módems luego escribo… es que doy mucha muela y me canso…

Saludos KIKE


----------

